# Is Marketiva any good?



## btemtd (6 September 2011)

Hi,

I am a beginner and there are many trading platforms which im confused about. Marketiva seems easy to use but is there any downside since im a beginner i dont know the ups and downs.

And can people make a living with the money exchange?

I really REALLY wish someone would take me under there wings and show me the ropes. I dont understand anything about the ups and down points. And am i meant to ride the orders out for a certain amount of time. How do you know when to pull the order out. Its really frustrating trying to understand this


----------



## skc (7 September 2011)

btemtd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a beginner and there are many trading platforms which im confused about. Marketiva seems easy to use but is there any downside since im a beginner i dont know the ups and downs.
> 
> ...




What compelled you to even think about trading with a small $2 outfit based in Montenegro of all places?!?!

I would NEVER trade with them as you have no idea what counterparty risk they are.


----------



## investorpaul (7 September 2011)

Step 1: jump on the asx website and do all their free training courses. It will give you a good understanding of how the market works, how to trade, etc

www.asx.com.au


----------



## btemtd (7 September 2011)

skc said:


> What compelled you to even think about trading with a small $2 outfit based in Montenegro of all places?!?!
> 
> I would NEVER trade with them as you have no idea what counterparty risk they are.




What do you mean a $2 outfit? Many people say its good and they have been doing it for years, There are critics for every platform i have noticed, Your not the only one that says they dont trust marketiva. But then again i have seen comments like this for all platforms, WHY IS IT SO CONFUSING! They are an online Broker. Which is why every contact is online. Proper reviews have been done and i have heard that they are pretty good comparing to the other platforms. Very nice interface and user freindly.


----------



## btemtd (7 September 2011)

investorpaul said:


> Step 1: jump on the asx website and do all their free training courses. It will give you a good understanding of how the market works, how to trade, etc
> 
> www.asx.com.au




Shares | ETFs | Interest Rate Securities | Warrants & Instalments | Options | ASX Listed CFDs | Futures

Which course should i do? I cannot see anything here that states money exchange stock training


----------



## Plumber1 (8 September 2011)

btemtd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a beginner and there are many trading platforms which im confused about. Marketiva seems easy to use but is there any downside since im a beginner i dont know the ups and downs.
> 
> ...




Try the bigger and more established Forex brokers (Oanda or FXCM).  

As for someone to show you the ropes, you would do better to learn the basics of trading by visiting babypips.com, then come back and ask some more intelligent questions.
Trading forex is not something that you can do straight off the bat with no understanding of the forex market.
A good forum to learn about forex is Trade2Win.com (orT2W.com) It is based around UK traders more than other forums but it is the best.  
There are larger forums like Forexfactory.com and EliteTrader.com but they are filled with young kids and real newbies who will waste your time.


----------

